# Forum > FPS > Overwatch Exploits|Hacks > Overwatch Chat >  best way to farm exp in custom games? Powerlevel?

## djmars

Hey so now that you can get custom exp in custom games, what is the best way to farm exp have any of you tested it?

----------


## SK Bot

Check this thread out 3v3 (10K)Exp Exploit utilizing Mei Exploit

over 10k for 20-30 mins of play  :Smile:

----------


## djmars

for 30 minutes 10k is standard for mode, you can get about the same in quickplay. im more talking about the new custom games, and if theres anysettings to get most exp

----------


## SK Bot

oo, i usally only get 2-5K for a 30 min round in QP

----------

